# Irish: Comparison with English



## Moviefans

Hi, everyone.

I wonder whether anyone here could give me some examples of Irish vs English on a word-for-word basis. For I recently read an article which informed me of the existence of the two official languages in Ireland----Irish and English. 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Outsider

You'll find examples here.


----------



## Moviefans

Thank you for your help, Outsider. But unfortunately, this weblink cannot be accessible where I am. 

By the way, I also have a feeling that I am an outsider where I am most of the time.


----------



## Outsider

Try doing a web search for the keywords "learn Irish". You should find some sites in English with Irish sentences. 
Or you can search this forum (here) for "Irish".


----------



## irishpolyglot

Here are some typical random examples ;-)

Más é do thoil é - Please
Go raibh maith agat - Thank you
Tá brón orm - I'm sorry
Cad is aimn duit - What's your name?
lá - day
agus - and
mo - my
beo - life
maith - good
trom - heavy

Irish has been an official EU language since 2007 so it will become more and more important. If you need any more information google can link you to lots of sites to help you learn some Gaeilge (Irish).
Slán!!! (Bye)


----------



## CatStar

Hey Moviefans,

Yes Irish and English are two totally different languages, Irish or _Gaeilge_ is part of the Celtic language family. Are there any specific words you'd like to know or do you just want to get a basic understanding of how different the languages are?


----------



## Moviefans

Thank you.

I understand now that they're so different.


----------



## Sprite

If you are interested in learning Irish there is a lot of useful pages on the BBC website.


----------

